# 3120xp Sprocket Upgrade



## TSRuff (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got the 3120xp up and running with my new ported muffler and what a difference that has made... especially now that the exhaust is deflected AWAY from my face. I'm currently running a 3/8" 7 pin sprocket, and with some newfound power I'm bumping up against the rev limiter unless I have the entire bar buried in the the cut. I found a couple of places that sell an 8 pin sprocket, but I'm looking for a 9 or 10 pin. My questions are:

Does anyone know of a supplier that offers the 9 or 10 pin sprockets?
Is anyone else running similar setup? I have 28" .050 and 42" .063 bars.

Although I frequently am milling 24-36" oak, I always quarter-saw it, so I only have 3 cuts at the full width, then everything else is 12-18", hence the reason I am looking for a bit more chain speed.


----------



## brncreeper (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure, give Madsens or Bailey's a call. I'm running an 8 pin, 3/8 chain, and 36 inch bar on my Alaskan Mill.

I have a 63 gauge 3/8th ripping chain from Bailey's. The 3120 is muffler modded as well as ported and I hit the limiter too...no biggie though it still has plenty of milling power and it's reliable.


----------



## huskyhank (Jan 12, 2010)

I changed my 2100 from an 8 to a 7 and that made a pretty noticeable difference. Since they don't cost much you might try an 8 sprocket before you search too long for bigger ones. 

I just got a 3120 so I'll be interested in hearing how the change works for you. Mine's got a 7 running a 3/8" 42" bar as well. I'm thinking I'll just angle the saw to keep the bar buried on smaller cuts and use the torque I have to keep ALL the chain working.

Tell me about your muffler modification. A photo would be great. Did you ream out the high speed jet?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 12, 2010)

Baileys doesn't have a 9 pin that I know of. I ordered one from Madsens. They're around $23 a piece. An 8 pin is usually about $5.


----------



## brncreeper (Jan 12, 2010)

I have the fixed (reamed) jet carb which is OK for a work saw. An adjustable HS would be best for GTG's and playing around.

My muffler has a straight through pipe with an opening in the middle.


----------



## mtngun (Jan 12, 2010)

TSRuff said:


> with some newfound power I'm bumping up against the rev limiter unless I have the entire bar buried in the the cut.


I wish I had that problem. 

Sounds like you are doing good work, I presume you have already played with the rakers to take advantage of the surplus power ?


----------



## BobL (Jan 13, 2010)

TSRuff said:


> I've got the 3120xp up and running with my new ported muffler and what a difference that has made... especially now that the exhaust is deflected AWAY from my face.


I agree - any Pics? 




> I'm currently running a 3/8" 7 pin sprocket, and with some newfound power I'm bumping up against the rev limiter unless I have the entire bar buried in the the cut. I found a couple of places that sell an 8 pin sprocket, but I'm looking for a 9 or 10 pin. My questions are:
> 
> Does anyone know of a supplier that offers the 9 or 10 pin sprockets?
> Is anyone else running similar setup? I have 28" .050 and 42" .063 bars.
> ...


Sounds nice - clearly your wood just isn't hard enough. 

Jumping from an 7 pin to a 9 pin is a 28% effective increase in chain loss but comparable effective loss of torque which could affect the saw.

I'd start with 8 pin and then play with the rakers. If you can't bog the saw go up from there. 

My guess is a 9 pin will work like butter with the 12" - this is a perfect scenario for being able to swap out sprockets - pity about that darn outboard clutch on the 3120


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 13, 2010)

BobL said:


> pity about that darn outboard clutch on the 3120



Just put one of these in your truck:






Problem solved.


----------



## BobL (Jan 13, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Just put one of these in your truck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one - I like it!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 13, 2010)

BobL said:


> Nice one - I like it!



I don't have one but have used one. I have a pretty good relationship at one of the local tire shops. They have a couple of them and swear by them. The owner told me that they end up getting used more than the air impact guns. lol

It is on my wish list for sure. I want it to be able to replace the teeth on my stump grinder in the field easier.


----------

